# New or Used Van



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

So I'm at the point where I'm sick of working out of my truck. I'm ready to invest in a van. I can't make up my mind if I want new or used. GMC offers a pretty nice warranty on savanna cargo vans. I was offered a 2013 at $23,500 and I think I could get that price even lower. 

On the other hand I looked at a pretty nice 2012 chevy express with 19,*** miles for $18,400. With much less of a warranty 

I've never bought a new vehicle before. I figure it's at the very least a 5 year investment, more likely 10, and I'd rather not go about lettering a used van only to be selling it in 2-3 years. 

Any pointers guys? I did a search, but hell I just miss posting on here. It's been a few! 

Oh yeah also V6 or V8? Leaning towards a 6 but i'm not 100% yet


----------



## Long Island Painter (Jun 15, 2010)

Good question Sully, but I don't have an answer, just my opinion. I have had a chevy express for 8 years bought new in 2005. A really great van, no problems at all. I am getting itchy though for something larger and I'm going to wait till Ford starts selling their new Transit Vans that will come out in October this year. I can't find any pricing on them yet, and I'm staying away from any dealers till it comes out, because I'm like a kid in a toy store at times. 
So my opinion is go for a new Savana and treat yourself because you work hard, or wait till these new Transit Vans come out. Good Luck.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah, I almost always buy new. I'd rather be the one keeping up on the service and maintenance rather than relying on what someone else has done. There are good deals on used vehicles out there, but knowing my luck, if one gonna be problematic..... I'll find it. Also, financing on new vehicles is usually better. With the deals and incentives out there, its hard to pass up.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

I would treat yourself to a new van too Sully. I have a 04 Express V8 and its very reliable. The V8 is a gas guzzler and alot more power than I need. I would go with a V6 if I could rewind the clock.
When I was shopping for vans, I was eyeing the Savanna's too. They are pretty similar to the Express.
Good luck with the search.


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

The V6 seems to get terrible gas mileage and there's a lot of weight it will be dogging it . That was my thinking anyways . From what I've researched 

I got a used one just a year old still has 2 years bumper to bumper it a 2011 3500 express w cruise control has a 6.0 i searched an searched for the 5.3 version 1500 but none had cruise control and the used ones all had a gazillion miles on them . Plus mine came with bulkhead and shelves . Not a scratch either . Gets 17 mpg 
Which is as good as the car I traded . Paid 19k but my charger I traded in was upside down they absorbed that fwiw ..

I say go slightly used let someone else take the hit on the new price save 5k+ 

It's a work truck ,it's going to get a paint on it eventually . But not for a while i hope,haha .I am skinning the inside with diamond plate this weekend , it's going to look killer.


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

Nice van modern! If I saw the right one I'd snatch it up. Just found out GMC is running a 0% apr for 48 months on the new savanas if I qualify for that I'm jumping on it!


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

New(ish) vehicle is the cheapest one you can buy. You can get great deals with less than 10k miles.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Sully,

I'm a new-vehicle fan. IMO, the peace of mind of reliability is worth the extra outlay.

My brother on the other hand buys EXTRA used, like $400. One could say, disposable. 

I gotta admit if he comes out of a store and finds a new dent in it within a week of buying, he shrugs his shoulders.

Down side of new is the cost. Higher initial cost. Higher payments. Usually are roped into having dealer do a lot of the maintenance work. We have excise tax on vehicles, it's VERY high on new ones. Yes, tax deductions are substantial, especially first couple of years depreciation. 

But I've been buying new since 1980, I'm hooked on the peace of mind.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I'll go against the flow. I prefer to let someone else pay the bulk of the depreciation. The newest truck I have is the one I just bought. 2006 Ford E250, 48K miles, ladder rack, tool shelves, no rust, no dents, new tires, brakes and alternator: $6,900

Per track record with plenty of Fords I'll get 6 years out of it and spend $2000 (on the very high end) on repairs, (not counting fluid changes and tires). I'll sell it for $3500 or more.

Total investment: right around $5500 or $75 per month versus an ownership cost of $20,000 or more for something newer. No loans, no interest. For me it is a no-brainer.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ken,

the argument you present is the good one for "gently used". And there's really no argument on a dollars and cents debate (although some use the tax write off - which I do not buy into)

have you always gotten stellar reliability out of your used vehicles?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Yes, Bill. I hunt for a few months 'til I find the right deal. Sometimes I will get hit with a big repair (last year one fuel pump $750 and one radiator $550). The rest is brake pads, maybe a starter or alternator. We beat the crap out of vehicles with chemicals and oil based stains. That would kill me.. watching a $20,000+ vehicle degrade in the first year.


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

I believe In looking as pro as posssible with equipment tools employees , it makes client confident that they made the right choice choosing you


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I would buy something like this in a heartbeat. http://www.carsforsale.com/used_cars_for_sale/2004_Ford_E250_135786573_23


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

PressurePros said:


> I would buy something like this in a heartbeat. http://www.carsforsale.com/used_cars_for_sale/2004_Ford_E250_135786573_23


Other than their listing it as a 4 cyl when it's an E250 that looks like a nice rig. 
To the OP I think you're better off getting a 3/4 ton with the V8. The V6 doesn't get great mileage cuz it's working harder. The 3/4 holds up much better than the 1/2 ton for a full time work environment. I see the 1/2 tons sagging in the back when guys pull up to a job. 
I bought mine new and it's getting close for another one. It's hard to argue with Ken's approach though. It might also depend on whether you or an employee will drive the rig. I've found my guys just don't take the same care of the rig as I do. I'd get them a used rig, and me a spanking new 4x4 pickup like Tommy got!


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

Ken- I agree with you fully and I see lots of value in a gently used van. My searches haven't produced much as of yet. 

If I buy new I'll be driving it. I don't have any guys and when I do bring someone along I drive. I'm not sure if I'd ever overload my van or not. The only scenario I could see over loading it would be picking up a pallet of 5ers for a commercial job. I'm a ways off from doing any enormous work, and when I do I think I'd just have the paint store drop it off. I don't even think I'll be keeping my ladders on my van as long as I have my pickup. Same goes for my power washer. When I wash I'll be in the pick up. 

I drove a trazit the other day and hated it for the most part. The full size may be a different story but I'm not waiting, and if they keep two sliding doors on it then forget it.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

If I could be as patient and knowledgeable as Ken to be able to buy a gently used vehicle that met expectations, I would in a heartbeat. But my luck, precipitated by timing, need, and lack of knowledge was never been good with used.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Sully, you live near Ken, why not commission him to find what is right for you :thumbup:


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I've become a Ford van pro. I've bought 11 used ones over the years and the biggest inherent issue is the trans. I look for a smooth start and idle as well as smooth shifting transmission. If it tracks straight, the A/c works and it has under $80K with a very good to excellent body, I buy it. I scan ebay and have gone as far as Maryland to pick up a deal. 

I prefer the V6's. The motor is a work horse with decent torque to haul even the weight I have onboard them. They get great city gas mileage. I completely agree about getting at least a half ton.


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

Ken if you happen to see a nice van local before the end of the month let me know. Anything under $7500. I'm thinking I'm gonna pull the trigger the last friday or saturday of this month. Sucks a saw a gem e250 last year just didn't quite have it in the cards.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Sully said:


> Ken if you happen to see a nice van local before the end of the month let me know. Anything under $7500. I'm thinking I'm gonna pull the trigger the last friday or saturday of this month. Sucks a saw a gem e250 last year just didn't quite have it in the cards.


I don't wanna yank your chain and tell you I'll be able to look when odds are this time of year, once we get fully rolling around here I'll barely have time to breath. But I do always look from time to time and if i see something I'll shoot you a PM.


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

Yeah don't go out of your way. Just keep an eye open with your friend Sully in mind. I'll appreciate it.


----------



## painter1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

I have less than 1 year in (coming soon though) so I'm still on my first van. '97 Chevy express 3500. Sucks gas like a hog, but it should last forever. 140k miles, bought it for $1500 cash with a bad water pump and ball joints that were starting to go on the passenger side. Replaced water pump myself (~$50) and did the belt and thermostat while I was in there. It had the transmission replaced 5 years ago, so I replaced the fluid and filter in there (huge transmission) and of course did the oil. Since then I've only needed to replace an 02 sensor (pretty standard).

With any used vehicle, you're likely to have some issues. When I shop for another vehicle to add to our fleet, it will be used again. I look for vehicles that have had parts replaced recently. Mine had a relatively new transmission, catalytic converters, radiator, as well as plugs and wires. 

I offset the huge amount of gas ~11mpg by parking it at the jobsite, and running back and forth with my Subaru outback. The Subaru (1998, bought for $450) is itself a fantastic work vehicle: it fits my sprayers, pressure washer, as well as a few folding ladders easily with room to spare. I will forever buy used.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

painter1986 said:


> I have less than 1 year in (coming soon though) so I'm still on my first van. '97 Chevy express 3500. Sucks gas like a hog, but it should last forever. 140k miles, bought it for $1500 cash with a bad water pump and ball joints that were starting to go on the passenger side. Replaced water pump myself (~$50) and did the belt and thermostat while I was in there. It had the transmission replaced 5 years ago, so I replaced the fluid and filter in there (huge transmission) and of course did the oil. Since then I've only needed to replace an 02 sensor (pretty standard).
> 
> With any used vehicle, you're likely to have some issues. When I shop for another vehicle to add to our fleet, it will be used again. I look for vehicles that have had parts replaced recently. Mine had a relatively new transmission, catalytic converters, radiator, as well as plugs and wires.
> 
> I offset the huge amount of gas ~11mpg by parking it at the jobsite, and running back and forth with my Subaru outback. The Subaru (1998, bought for $450) is itself a fantastic work vehicle: it fits my sprayers, pressure washer, as well as a few folding ladders easily with room to spare. I will forever buy used.


Those Subaru out backs are sweet! That sounds like a good way to go. Kinda like having a trailer only easier to park. Helps that you're able to work on the rigs yourself.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Damon T said:


> Those Subaru out backs are sweet! That sounds like a good way to go. Kinda like having a trailer only easier to park. Helps that you're able to work on the rigs yourself.


Yes, yes. Subaru outback was awesome for me. Great gas and more room than you would think. Mine died after a long life.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Love my Subaru 98 also ! The clutch sucks I have used it for work . For gas ? Sometimes I think my 2007 Chevy cargo van gets better gas . 
V6 but I have put an insane amount of stuff in my Subaru .


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

Now it's getting tough. I found a 09 savanah 2500 ext cargo van with tow package power options and 21k on it. It's under warranty for another year or 2... asking $17,500... little pricey but it's a very clean van maybe I can snag it for 15,500... It's a lot of upfront cost though instead of shelling out a 7500 down payment I'm looking at an upfront 17,500. Any ideas on how to lighten the blow?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Sully said:


> Now it's getting tough. I found a 09 savanah 2500 ext cargo van with tow package power options and 21k on it. It's under warranty for another year or 2... asking $17,500... little pricey but it's a very clean van maybe I can snag it for 15,500... It's a lot of upfront cost though instead of shelling out a 7500 down payment I'm looking at an upfront 17,500. Any ideas on how to lighten the blow?


Only you know your cash flow. I'd be tempted to go new at that point. What's a new 2500 go for? $23K I'm just guessing here. Then you could pay it off over 4+ years. Actually I guess you can finance the used vehicle too, so you're not having to do a giant upfront if you don't want to either way. Maybe do $5000 down and finance the rest? Interest on a used vehicle won't be as low as on new.


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

My alternator in my truck took a dump this Saturday night with an estimate on sunday I was under the gun to get it fixed. I think I'm going new. Feel like I'll have less nickel and dime problems to worry about. What costs a nickel or dime to repair could be hundreds or thousands in lost time. Lower upfront cost means more capital in the bank to make business investments. Brand new shows i'm highly serious about my career. Plus the boost in credit if I pay it off early will be tremendous. Very possible if it's making money for me. My plan is in action guys thanks for all the advice and I hope this tread was helpful to anyone else in the market for a work van.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Good luck Sully.

Read reviews no matter what. 

Talking to a friend today that just bought a Camry hybrid - NEW. 

He did his homework to make sure independent reviewers felt it was reliable and no issues, especially with the battery. 

Vehicle reliability change with the wind. What was good last year may not be this year and versa visa.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

daArch said:


> Good luck Sully.
> 
> Read reviews no matter what.
> 
> ...


True, though they've been pumping out those 3/4 ton vans for years. They'll last for 10-15 years with proper upkeep. Congrats Sully! Post a pic so we can all be jealous of your shiny new rig! ;-)


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

Well tomorrow is the big day. I changed my mind a bunch on what I want in a van. Drove a 1500 reg v6 and an extended v8 2500. I like the 2500. Going to the dealer ship tomorrow. Looking for brand spanking new with the bluetooth connect radio. This will be my biggest investment in my life so far. I'm a little nervous but I know it's a good call. This is the professional thing to do in my mind. Words of encouragement are welcome :notworthy:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sully said:


> Well tomorrow is the big day. I changed my mind a bunch on what I want in a van. Drove a 1500 reg v6 and an extended v8 2500. I like the 2500. Going to the dealer ship tomorrow. Looking for brand spanking new with the bluetooth connect radio. This will be my biggest investment in my life so far. I'm a little nervous but I know it's a good call. This is the professional thing to do in my mind. Words of encouragement are welcome :notworthy:


Congrats on the future investment. It is all preparation to a mortage.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

The most important tool in your toolbox is your toolbox itself.

Good move Sully


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

I get compliments on my van , you'll be happy.


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

Geez I never got back to you guys! I pulled the trigger back in May! Best business choice I've made so far. I love my 2013 savannah. Lettering will be done this spring. I was so busy last year I didn't have time to drop her off. I have to say though Burns Buick GMC was a horrible dealer. They tried the old bait and switch. I can't believe how unprofessional they were.


----------



## FremontPainters (Feb 27, 2014)

I have a 1999 Dodge Dakota that I got in 2013 and its been good for me. I still want a van since I'm so limited with my truck. I think if you have the money to upgrade to a new van I would do it.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Congratulations! I couldn't imaging running a painting company without anything other than a van. You'll never go back now!


----------

